# Excessive water drinking?



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Penny has been guzzling water the past few days. She was never much of a water drinker to begin with- I always put water on her food to get more into her. Now she is taking huge drinks of water a couple times an hour. This doesn't seem normal. What do you guys think? Could it just be a random thing or could something be wrong?


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

How old is she, it could be cushings disease?


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not sure but I remember when my dog had diabetes he drank a lot of water.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Excessive water drinking really can indicate many things.
Some minor such as climate change, allergies and some
that require more attention: Cushings, Diabetes, 
Kidney infection or failure, Bladder infection.


If I felt it was excessive, I would schedule an appt with my vet.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

She is almost 1 year old. I have been watching her over the weekend and she doesn't seem to be drinking as much water. We did have a lot of snow this week, which is rare here.. I don't know, maybe that had something to do with it.


----------

